# [KDE4] dostosowywanie zależności

## sherszen

Cześć wszystkim,

Gentoo udostępnia właściwie dwie paczki, które pozwalają zainstalować KDE: kde-base/kdebase-meta oraz kde-base/kdebase-startkde. Od niedawna posiadam KDE i jestem zadowolony po przesiadce z Gnome2. Pełną wersją KDE nie jestem zainteresowany. Najbardziej rozsądnym wyborem chyba jest zainstalowanie kde-base/kdebase-meta. Problem w tym, że posiada ona zależności, których nie chce posiadać w systemie, np. konsola od KDE, czy ich przeglądarka internetowa. Chciałbym mieć możliwość usunięcia problematycznych zależności. Jako, że jestem posiadaczem zawsze świeżej wersji portage, mam możliwość tworzenia zbiorów paczek. I teraz moje pytanie: w jaki sposób najlepiej rozwiązać ten problem, by w przyszłości uniknąć problemów? Doczepić do seta kde-base/kdebase-startkde oraz to, co teraz zechce mi usunąć portage po wykonaniu --depclean po usunięciu kde-base/kdebase-meta z world wybierając tym razem to, czym ewentualnie mógłbym być zainteresowany, czy może inny sposób?

Na razie ułożyłem coś takiego:

```
% cat /etc/portage/sets/kde4

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

#kde-base/kwrited

kde-base/powerdevil

#kde-base/kwrite

#kde-base/konsole

kde-base/klipper

kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde

kde-base/dolphin 

kde-base/svgpart

kde-base/kscreensaver

#kde-base/konq-plugins 

kde-base/keditbookmarks

kde-base/kdebase-cursors 

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/kstyles

kde-base/kdm 

#kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/ksystraycmd 

kde-base/freespacenotifier

#kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/kfind 

#kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/kde-base-artwork

#kde-base/kinfocenter

kde-base/ark

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/okular

kde-base/sweeper

kde-misc/kcm_touchpad

x11-themes/faenza-icon-theme

x11-themes/kfaenza

x11-themes/oxygen-gtk

x11-themes/oxygen-gtk:3
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lsdudi

imho zle sie do tego zabierasz. Set do tak dużej ilości paczek jest średnim pomysłem. W dodatku wszystkie paczkiwychodzą w jednym momencie i nie ma zwykle pomiędzy nim konfliktów, w odróżnieniu od qt ...

kde-meta to jest opcja full -> i powinna być zbanowana z definicji  :Smile: 

zainstaluj sobie kwin/startkde/kdelibs + przydatne wedlug ciebie aplikacje (konsole, okular)  reszta sie dociagnie jako zależności, czytaj co oznaczają flagi i kombinuj. 

```
emerge app-portage/gentoolkit

equery u [nazwa pakietu]
```

----------

